# Tried smoking a pipe for the first time last night



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I finally received my corn cob pipe yesterday. Purchased some Captain Black Light from my local b&m the other day. They did not have much of a selection. As a matter of fact, they only dedicated a small cabinet to pipe tobacco. Smoked last night and I found it to be a little to mild for me. I will try again with other tobacco because I think it can be more enjoyable with the right tobacco. I've had some suggestions but I would like to get more thoughts now that you know that Captain Black was too mild for me. Maybe I could trade cigars for a small selection of different pipe tobacco to give me a better idea of what to buy. 
Happy New Year to everybody!! Keep it safe!!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

zeavran1 said:


> I finally received my corn cob pipe yesterday. Purchased some Captain Black Light from my local b&m the other day. They did not have much of a selection. As a matter of fact, they only dedicated a small cabinet to pipe tobacco. Smoked last night and I found it to be a little to mild for me. I will try again with other tobacco because I think it can be more enjoyable with the right tobacco. I've had some suggestions but I would like to get more thoughts now that you know that Captain Black was too mild for me. Maybe I could trade cigars for a small selection of different pipe tobacco to give me a better idea of what to buy.
> Happy New Year to everybody!! Keep it safe!!


Partake in the noobie pipe trade (in the WTS/WTT section of the pipe forums). You get a kaboodle of different baccys to try out.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome to the Pipe side Brother. 

I am an occasional cigar smoker as well. ( I used to be a 2+ stick a day cigar puffer.. and that has dropped way down .. Like 1 a week now.)

I think you will find great pleasure in your pipe. There are many varieties and experiences with pipe tobacco that cigar smoking just cant touch.

Not to mention Piping can be alot cheaper . ( ~ 50cents a bowl of good tobacco / 1+ hr of enjoyment, vs. $2-5 cigar / 1+ hr of enjoyment.) 

But be careful brother.. this is a slippery slope and your friends here will encourage the slide.. Ex. Pipe collecting, tobacco blends, etc.. 

There is a newbie tobacco sampler trade that you could get involved in if you would like. Read that thread for more info. 

I have also found that the whole ritual of pipe smoking is much more relaxing then simply snipping a cigar cap, toasting a foot and puffing a stick.
Read some of the other posts in this section of Puff. 
Great information for new pipers..
All sorts of info on: Pipes, tobacco, lighting, packing , everything you need to know. 

Vin


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I like Captain Black every once in a while, but it is not the best to first start off with. Coming from Cigars, I'd suggest that you go with a straight Virginia or a Burley. You may want to even try a drug store burley blend like Prince Albert or Carter Hall. Both of them are pretty easy to smoke. Like RJ said, the Newbie sampler trade is a good route to go if you want to move into better quality/non drug store brands.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> Partake in the noobie pipe trade (in the WTS/WTT section of the pipe forums). You get a kaboodle of different baccys to try out.


I will start reading the rules later on and get in on this. Thanks for the info.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

PinkFloydFan said:


> Welcome to the Pipe side Brother.


Thanks Vin. I look forward to enjoying myself with good pipe tobacco.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

I definitely agree with the other brothers here. Go to the Newbie trade immediately...the more different 'baccys you try now, the more easily you'll discover your own palate. I also second the Virginia and Burley recommendations. 

I'm only a month or so ahead of you one the slope, and I can tell you that exploring this side of Puff is like discovering the world isn't flat after all.


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

I just got my first pipe yesterday and I'm already involved in the newbie sampler trade. I think it's a great way to get started. I picked up a nice 'house blend' when I got my pipe but I'm really looking forward to trying out some different stuff.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Trying a pipe after smoking cigars for a long time the tobacco will seam mild. Give it a couple weeks and you're pallet will adjust to the more subtle pipe tobacco.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> Trying a pipe after smoking cigars for a long time the tobacco will seam mild. Give it a couple weeks and you're pallet will adjust to the more subtle pipe tobacco.


Good advice. They are all good advice.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Rich, try this out. Don't know if it'll work but worth a try.

Pipe Show Online - the smoking pipe and tobacco show for everyone


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rookee said:


> Hey Rich, try this out. Don't know if it'll work but worth a try.
> 
> Pipe Show Online - the smoking pipe and tobacco show for everyone


Thanks Jeff. I just signed up.


----------



## Adrenalize (Aug 24, 2009)

I started with cigars and then eventually tried a corn cob. Skip ahead in time and now I've got 8 Petersons, 2 Brighams and 2 cobs. I think pipe smoking was one of the most frustrating things I ever had to learn. It seemed like I would never get it down, it was either packed to tight or too loose. Finally I found the right amount to fill it, then I tried another tobacco and had to learn that one a different way. 

It takes some time to find what kind of tobacco you like. I too felt that most pipe tobacco was too mild after smoking cigars for a few years. So I tried SG 1792 after only a few months of smoking, it almost dropped me to the floor. I'm still a little scared to try it again. My favourite tobacco is the #1 Grade Balkan. I'm not sure who the manufacture is as I get it from a jar at my local B&M. I've also got a few tins of Dunhill stacked away as they are no longer carried in Canada. Just try everything and make notes, you will find something that fits your tastes perfectly.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I would like to third VA's & Burleys, Specifically Full Virginia Flake & Solani Aged Burley Flake. Both are delicious & med-full bodied. Also if you want something a little easier to smoke since both of those are flakes & flakes can be tough at first, try either Prince Albert, Carter Hall, or Velvet.

Happy puffing! ipe:


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Rich and welcome,

I just had a bowl of CB and once again found myself thinking "what am I doing?" (sorry cb fans). You'll be onto some quality baccys before you know it. If you want info on tobacco blend before you buy you can check here:

TobaccoReviews.com - The largest collection of pipe tobacco reviews on the internet

and here:

The Professor's Pipe Page and Tobacco Bar

Also here's a good FAQ for you:

Tobacco pipe smoking tips

have fun!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Dont let your first attempt at smoking a pipe be the deciding factor. The first time i tried a cob and carter hall i wanted to light the pipe on fire and flush the tobacco!! Good quality tobacco makes a world of difference in your experience. Once some friends bombed me with some good stuff I really got hooked quick....if you dont believe me check my other posts. If you like strong high nicotine.....get some Rattrays Hal o the wind. I really like Sam Grawith Balkan flake too. Lots of flavor. Frog Morton, 965, Nightcap, Oscuro, and Squadron leader are all on the top of my list.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

You're in the right place. I have a pet theory that we lose a lot of pipe smokers to stuff like Captain Black. They're interested, try what they can easily find, and walk away mildly disappointed. It's very much akin to if people interested in cigars only tried Swisher cigars and then quit. Instead you came here - so I predict you'll be loving the great pipe tobaccos of the world in no time.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> You're in the right place. I have a pet theory that we lose a lot of pipe smokers to stuff like Captain Black. They're interested, try what they can easily find, and walk away mildly disappointed.


That was me about 10 yrs ago. Cheap briar and some half & half. It wasn't until about 2 months ago that I first started reading the pipe threads here that I decided to give it another shot. I'm hooked!. 1 thing I have started doing recently is go to tobaccoreviews.com and sort the 4 star rated blends by # of reviews and go down the list sampling. I figure why continue with the hit and miss of randomly selecting when I can use the experience of others.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Good to hear. There's also a lot of world class stuff on tobaccoreviews that has three stars too!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Good to hear. There's also a lot of world class stuff on tobaccoreviews that has three stars too!


You are correct on that sir! I just looked myself & to name a few favorites of mine: 1792, AJ's VAPer, Bracken Flake, McC 2015, Christmas Cheer, Escudo, Frog Morton, JFG Brown Flake, Kajun Kake, Red Rapparee, Spilman Mixture, etc. Too many excellent "3 star" blends to name!


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh, I'm getting there.


----------

